# And, "Breezie".... @ 14 days old



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Had to post a couple of Breezie. 14 days old and a little taller than Storm. She's already informed him that she's the boss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So cute! How the heck do they fit them out! Ouch! lol


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> So cute! How the heck do they fit them out! Ouch! lol


 You'd have to see it to believe it, Jenna. It's absolutely amazing. Wish I would've video taped it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful pair. I've seen horses give birth on TV and it always amazes me. The legs are usually poking out a bit and then the nose appears. Don't know if they all come out with their front legs alongside their head or not, one quick tug by the Vet and out comes the baby.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think Breezie would be wonderful company for SKIP!!!!!!!!!!!!::smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look at those long, graceful legs. What a beauty!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh how precious. Amazing isn't it how they give birth to those long legged babies. Just beautiful.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful Breezie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and I bet full of spunkiness.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Breezie is beautiful! You have 2 fantastic babies. Love the pictures you post of them along with their parents.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

arcane said:


> I think Breezie would be wonderful company for SKIP!!!!!!!!!!!!::smooch:


I think so! Come on down in about 6 months with your horse trailer in tow. I'll have her halter broke & ready to go. :wavey:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Breezie is beautiful! You have 2 fantastic babies. Love the pictures you post of them along with their parents.


Thank you! I hope I'm not making a pest of myself with all the pics of the babies, but, I know there are quite a few members that like horses, and/or have horses of their own. And, if everyone here is like me, they love a baby "anything".......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No bring on more pictures of those beautiful babies. I love horses and you have some beautiful ones.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> No bring on more pictures of those beautiful babies. I love horses and you have some beautiful ones.


Thanks Carol.... I appreciate it. I'll try not to get too carried away.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Breezie!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely little filly! So she's the boss foal? How could you tell? Did Storm run over and tattle to you


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> What a lovely little filly! So she's the boss foal? How could you tell? Did Storm run over and tattle to you


LOL! It's funny...... Storm tries to court Breezie when they are turned out on pasture. Breezie always runs him back to his momma. He's kind of a momma's boy, and I think she is very aware that she has the bluff on him.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sigh...I love your horses and was just about to pm you asking to post more pictures!  Please, please, PLEASE don't stop posting pictures of them! 



TriplePinesFarm said:


> Thank you! I hope I'm not making a pest of myself with all the pics of the babies, but, I know there are quite a few members that like horses, and/or have horses of their own. And, if everyone here is like me, they love a baby "anything".......


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Sigh...I love your horses and was just about to pm you asking to post more pictures!  Please, please, PLEASE don't stop posting pictures of them!


 Thanks Blair, your sweet. I'll be posting them from time to time. It's fun to watch them grow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

beautiful.....both mom and baby


----------

